# Jason Bourne's back with a can of FMA woop ace



## OULobo (Jul 7, 2004)

http://www.kungfucinema.com/news/2004-06-29-02.htm

Jeff Imada takes the reigns in this one and showcases more of our beloved arts. Article mentions Guru Dan and the deadly efficient arts of Kali and Escrima.

Oh lord, I am jumping to see this flick.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 7, 2004)

I really enjoyed The Bourne Identity - now I am even more excited to see the next film!  I would be delighted to see an FMA flavor.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2004)

There's a fourth Jason Bourne book out now--the latest is authored by Eric Van Lustbader (who wrote the Nicholas Linnear ninja books).


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 7, 2004)

completely childish aside - the author's name made me giggle.  :lol:


----------



## Mao (Jul 8, 2004)

OULobo,
 "Oh lord, I am jumping to see this flick"
Me too, me too!  :boing2: 
Mao


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 8, 2004)

I just saw "Paycheck" last night.  I don't know, I wasn't too impressed with Affleck's staff work in the fight scene ... it was OK, but not great.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 8, 2004)

It was based on a new machine and sport.  I think there is a link somewhere around MT that provided a link to the sport website.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2004)

Chanbara, maybe?

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3708
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5627


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 8, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Chanbara, maybe?
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3708
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5627



Found it!  Its called Makoto:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14962


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry to waste your time guys, I didn't mean the machine, I meant the actual fight scene with the staff.  However, the machine was cool.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 8, 2004)

Eric Van Lustbader is one of my favorite writers.
Its a shame that the Jason Bourne books and movies seem to be set in different locations. Wasn't the 2nd book based in China? from what i have seen the movie seems to be in a different location.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 8, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Sorry to waste your time guys, I didn't mean the machine, I meant the actual fight scene with the staff.  However, the machine was cool.


No Probs!!!


----------



## OULobo (Jul 9, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Eric Van Lustbader is one of my favorite writers.
> Its a shame that the Jason Bourne books and movies seem to be set in different locations. Wasn't the 2nd book based in China? from what i have seen the movie seems to be in a different location.



From what I read in the movie preview, someone uses the Bourne identity to kill the Chinese Prime Minister and Matt Damon's character has to not only hunt down the ID thief, but lay a whoopin down on the agency that okayed it's usage.


----------

